# Dust Collection on the cheap



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

I have to rush out the door but before I do I wanted to post about my humble shop's vac system. It's been around for a while but I added a much needed hose for the drill press. Along the way there are several other jigs and tricks.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice work and great ideas! Thanks for sharing.

Cheers!


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey, your video was great. Not only are you a creative woodworker but you have talent as a narrator!


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks. I'm learning as I go along. I try not to be as "chirpy" as some narrators. That's just me tho.


----------

